# Today is the day



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have sold all my furniture and posessions, collected the passport for my beloved Labrador and later today I will lock the doors and hand the keys of my home back to the landlord. My son and his friend are driving the dog down to Madrid, dropping me off at Stansted on the way down to the tunnel so that I can take advantage of my £10 Ryanair flight early tomorrow morning.
My 28 year old son is staying in the UK until he can see what a hash I make of living abroad and he hopes to come later. I will be living with my daughter in the Plaza de Espana area of Madrid and I have not been this excited since I was in the back row of the local Odeon with my first girlfriend 45 years ago!!

Finally, may I thank the wonderful contributors on this site who have given me all the information I need to start my new life. I am certainly ready for Madrid but I worry that Madrid may not be ready for me.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I have sold all my furniture and posessions, collected the passport for my beloved Labrador and later today I will lock the doors and hand the keys of my home back to the landlord. My son and his friend are driving the dog down to Madrid, dropping me off at Stansted on the way down to the tunnel so that I can take advantage of my £10 Ryanair flight early tomorrow morning.
> My 28 year old son is staying in the UK until he can see what a hash I make of living abroad and he hopes to come later. I will be living with my daughter in the Plaza de Espana area of Madrid and I have not been this excited since I was in the back row of the local Odeon with my first girlfriend 45 years ago!!
> 
> Finally, may I thank the wonderful contributors on this site who have given me all the information I need to start my new life. I am certainly ready for Madrid but I worry that Madrid may not be ready for me.


:clap2::clap2:

¡suerte!

don't be a stranger - keep popping in to tell us how you get on


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, good luck and please keep us posted, thats the fun bit when people arrive and have their tales and words of wisdom to report!!!


jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> Hi everyone, I have sold all my furniture and posessions, collected the passport for my beloved Labrador and later today I will lock the doors and hand the keys of my home back to the landlord. My son and his friend are driving the dog down to Madrid, dropping me off at Stansted on the way down to the tunnel so that I can take advantage of my £10 Ryanair flight early tomorrow morning.
> My 28 year old son is staying in the UK until he can see what a hash I make of living abroad and he hopes to come later. I will be living with my daughter in the Plaza de Espana area of Madrid and I have not been this excited since I was in the back row of the local Odeon with my first girlfriend 45 years ago!!
> 
> Finally, may I thank the wonderful contributors on this site who have given me all the information I need to start my new life. I am certainly ready for Madrid but I worry that Madrid may not be ready for me.


What an adventure! I hope everything works out for you.

I have an American friend, whose 65- 70 year old brother came to Madrid last year to marry his 45 year old girlfriend. His Spanish is limited, but he's in love, retired and having a whale of a time!

Madrid is bracing itself for your arrival.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Trubrit you lucky so and so. lane: that's lucky to live in Madrid, not flying by Ryanair 

Enjoy every minute (which in Madrid is not difficult to do) but when in the park do not forget you scooper  O no another thread with poo


----------



## uffington15 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck sure all will turn out well


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Good luck but dont forget to bring your hot water bottle! It's chilly at night down here in the south so it'll be freezing at night in Madrid.


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

Good luck to you! Take care on your journey and please let us know how you are getting along!


----------

